# 94 Sentra air bag light



## jessicajin (Apr 24, 2004)

My Nissan Sentra 1994's air bag light has recently been flashing constantly, right after I drove the car through big bumps caused by the snow/ice on the ground. Does anyone know what this means? How should I go about to fix this problem? Does it cost a lot to fix?  Thanks!


----------

